# Upgrading from Logitech X-530 to Z-2300?



## Funtoss (May 7, 2011)

Upgrading from Logitech X-530 to Z-2300?

is it worth it?
i dont care about 5.1 or 2.1 lol i just want the sound 

i love bass and i was more bass and i listen to music more than playing games lol

also what sound card should i get from this website?

http://www.trademe.co.nz

i need a good sound card around $30-$50

please help me decide should i upgrade to z-2300 for more bass or should i stay with x-530?
and also should i keep both or should i sell my x-530 after getting z-2300?

thanks.


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2011)

Xonar DS is a good Soundcard for the buck


----------



## Fourstaff (May 7, 2011)

I would sell the 530 and get the 2300, because I don't care much about 5.1 or whatnot. Soundcard, not my speciality.


----------



## Jack Doph (May 7, 2011)

I agree.
I used to have the Z2300 and I can guarantee that the sound output from these blows the X530 so far away, you'd never find it again.

I feel compelled, however, to argue your wording of "good soundcard" and "$30-$50".
A good soundcard rarely costs less than $100 or so, but some bargains are still to be had.
The Xonar DS is good for what it is though 

EDIT:
Btw..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdVHZwI8pcA
~

EDIT 2:
To test your subbie's performance, THIS is the best way to do so.
Do the comparison for yourself


----------



## Funtoss (May 7, 2011)

so is this an alright sound card?

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Computers/Components/Sound-cards/auction-373657953.htm

i m so getting the Z-2300 now


----------



## Jack Doph (May 7, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> so is this an alright sound card?
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Computers/Components/Sound-cards/auction-373657953.htm
> 
> i m so getting the Z-2300 now



Yes it is.
However.. I suggest you shop around, because I can get that same card here for AUS$39, so there has to be a better deal for you in NZ$ as well.
I'm not familiar with any over your way, but I'm sure it'll be worth the time you might invest in finding the cheapest options (just be aware of any additional costs, like P&H).

Yes. I like the Z2300 bru!
They'll never match proper home Hi-Fi, but once you turn the volume up on <insert your fave music track/movie here>, your neighbours WILL complain


----------



## Funtoss (May 7, 2011)

Jack Doph, i love you man! 

thank you so much!!  lol your so funny as well
btw what speakers do you have atm?


----------



## Jack Doph (May 7, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> Jack Doph, i love you man!
> 
> thank you so much!!  lol your so funny as well
> btw what speakers do you have atm?



XD

YW 
I'm not using any speakers atm (travelled interstate a fair bit the last few months).. just my headphones for now :/
*sighs*

In the meantime.. Saving up for a decent Onkyo amp and whatever I can get for speakers, when I get to it 
My son has my car, fitted with a 22Hz tuned audio system.
Not the loudest, but guaranteed to undo some of the next car's screws & bolts @ 140dB/22Hz SPL


----------



## Funtoss (May 8, 2011)

I got my Z-2300 and i have to say!... it is amazing!

lol i m a sucker for bass 
and the sub is just so huge and it kicks and bangs and shakes everything lol from my room to my garage :L

it really is awesome! thanks jack doph, but would adding asus xonar dg make it more better ?
including bass? as in more bass?

lol your son must love you for putting such a nice audio system in his car aye?


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2011)

we actually have an audio section of the forum now, so i moved the thread there.


Z-2300's will dominate the x540's, no doubt about that.


adding a better soundcard will help mostly with mids and highs, more than the bass. it'll become clearer and more focused, but it wont magically shake the room twice as much or anything. personally i reccomend auzentech cards or anything high end C-media. their analogue quality may not be as 'enhanced' as some really high end 'gamer' stuff, but its a more natural, clearer sound - you boost the bass from the speakers, as opposed to the sound card software for better effect, imo.


----------



## Funtoss (May 10, 2011)

oh okay, but would a sound card get rid of some of the distortion at high volumes?


----------



## D4S4 (May 10, 2011)

no.

btw you say you're a sucker for TEH BASS - try experimenting with your subwoofer position, move it everywhere practical in the room, you might see some huge differences.


----------



## Funtoss (May 10, 2011)

D4S4 said:


> no.
> 
> btw you say you're a sucker for TEH BASS - try experimenting with your subwoofer position, move it everywhere practical in the room, you might see some huge differences.



lol okay, the sub is right next to me atm and its shaking me a lot


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> oh okay, but would a sound card get rid of some of the distortion at high volumes?



no. the distortion levels of modern soundcards (dedicated, quality ones) is so high that you'd be past the thresholds for human hearing at the distance you sit from your speakers, before they became the limit.


the speakers are most definitely the cause of distortion at high volume - if it sounds like ass at low volume too, then its possible its the soundcard.


----------



## foxy@OC'd (May 10, 2011)

I used to have the x530's, then i upgraded to Logitech Z5500 and my god they are awesome, if you have the extra cash go for them. And as for soundcard i used to have XOnar DS 7.1 and it was a very simple, yet great soundcard for relatively cheap


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2011)

foxy@OC'd said:


> I used to have the x530's, then i upgraded to Logitech Z5500 and my god they are awesome, if you have the extra cash go for them. And as for soundcard i used to have XOnar DS 7.1 and it was a very simple, yet great soundcard for relatively cheap



the z2300's are basically the 2.1 version of the z55's. in my new setup i cant even use the satelite speakers and am stuck with 2.1, so i can imagine the z23's would be very similar to how mine is now (awesome).


anyway if you read the thread, he already has the Z23's now.


----------

